# Gigabyte Z97X-GAMING G1 WIFI-BK (Intel LGA 1150)



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2014)

Black is really an absence of color, or light, all there was before time began. Now, there is the Z97X-GAMING G1 WIFI-BK, Gigabyte's top-tiered Black Edition board. So powerful it can create black holes itself, the Gigabyte Z97X-GAMING G1 WIFI-BK is here to take your gaming experience to a whole new level.

*Show full review*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2014)

IMO I think all Z87 and Z97 boards need that PLX chip.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> IMO I think all Z87 and Z97 boards need that PLX chip.


maybe all the higher end ones. It still adds a bit of latency to the slots.


----------



## Trompochi (Jul 11, 2014)

"Too perfect: This board deserves to be framed and displayed like a trophy, not to be used in your PC"

^^This made me , thanks for that


----------



## fusionblu (Jul 11, 2014)

Any chance of a review for a Gigabyte Z97 G1.Sniper Motherboard? I'm curious how well the stripped down equivalent which I'm using compares and performs with the motherboard for this review as well as other motherboards.



Trompochi said:


> "Too perfect: This board deserves to be framed and displayed like a trophy, not to be used in your PC"
> 
> ^^This made me , thanks for that



Surprised to see such negatives can exist too.


----------



## BorisDG (Jul 12, 2014)

Great motherboard and review. Funny, but everything that carries the word "Black" is a little bit overpriced. 

Btw any news about Maximus VII Gene? I'm looking forward for my future HTPC rig.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 12, 2014)

Had my eye on this one but I'd need a new case to make it work. EPS power plug would hit my CLC. I don't get why this is such a big issue these days. Had to chop up a brand new psu yesterday to squeeze the EPS plug into a Hero.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2014)

Correct

Too perfect: This board deserves to be framed and displayed like a trophy, not to be used in your PC


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 12, 2014)

When are we going to see a review of those lovely Avexir Blitz 1.1 TechPowerUp! Edition sticks?


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 12, 2014)

9.9 nice  ...


----------



## Champ (Jul 12, 2014)

I always felt this was a really good board. I want this for my 4670k. And the testing Gigabyte does let you know they're serious


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 12, 2014)

I hate to admit it but i think this time the score is close to being what i think it should.

The Z97X-Gaming G1 Wifi BK is a huge bowl of  fat gooie vanilla ice-cream, covered in chocolate sprinkles, melted chocolate and strewberries. Testing it feels like a sin.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 12, 2014)

I put this motherboard in my HTPC. It also has delidded Core i7-4770K and 1000W Super Flower Platinum PSU etc.

Hey, I have +10 LGA 1150 motherboards. Many of them +300 euro models.  I don't know what else to do with them. 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> maybe all the higher end ones. It still adds a bit of latency to the slots.



Asus and Gigabyte boards bypass PLX bridge chip with one graphics card installed to primary pci-e 3.0 x16 slot. No added latency! PLX chip is used only when it is needed (multi-GPU).


----------



## BorisDG (Jul 13, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hey, I have +10 LGA 1150 motherboards. Many of them +300 euro models.  I don't know what else to do with them.


Make a giveaway.


----------



## zzzaac (Jul 13, 2014)

Something that would make it a 10 for me is a 90 degree 24pin, how  I crave for a motherboard that has that


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I hate to admit it but i think this time the score is close to being what i think it should.
> 
> The Z97X-Gaming G1 Wifi BK is a huge bowl of  fat gooie vanilla ice-cream, covered in chocolate sprinkles, melted chocolate and strewberries. Testing it feels like a sin.



I was wondering what you thought...



ChaoticG8R said:


> When are we going to see a review of those lovely Avexir Blitz 1.1 TechPowerUp! Edition sticks?



When they send me a kit I didn't pay $300 out of pocket for. I'd love to do a review and have a few different sets to match the boards I review, really. Perhaps I should contact them and ask for some samples, but I was hoping to catch the next line-up, the Blitz 1.2, or 2.1, or whatever the new ones are...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2014)

zzzaac said:


> Something that would make it a 10 for me is a 90 degree 24pin, how  I crave for a motherboard that has that


 
seriously, we have 90 degree connectors for pretty much everything but the 8 pin EPS and 24.


----------



## calvin1702 (Jul 14, 2014)

Too perfect: This board deserves to be framed and displayed like a trophy, not to be used in your PC

LOL!!! this make me laugh out loud in my office OMG, thank you for making my day


----------



## eyetrip (Jul 29, 2014)

I have had this board for a few weeks now (with 4790K), so I thought I would share my experience with it.

So far, it is my least favourite board I have ever owned!

I have had so many problems with it - though I do believe most are down to the BIOS. Have landed up with corrupt data, and other various problems.

Anything from the F4 through F6B BIOS have been terrible.

Apart from data corruption, there have been other things like having an OC stable at 4.75GHz with 1.28V for days, only for it to suddenly become completely unstable. Can no longer OC to the same level, and whether or not I can run my Kingston beast 2400MHz ram is dependant on BIOS - currently having to run it 2200.

F2 and F3 appear more stable, but seems to require more volts - and to be honest, I paid over the odds for this board for support and updates, so hopefully I won't be stuck on those due to issues with later BIOS.

Performance seems to be lacking a bit. I score lower in benches than people on 4470K at similar clocks.

I understand the PLX chip will mean I won't get the same graphics performance as someone on say a X79 platform, but performance with 3 x R9 290 has been underwhelming.

I hope they get their act together with this board and release a stellar BIOS that sorts most of it's issues, but as it stands I am not a happy customer.


----------



## Phreedom (Oct 6, 2014)

eyetrip said:


> I have had this board for a few weeks now (with 4790K), so I thought I would share my experience with it.
> 
> So far, it is my least favourite board I have ever owned!
> 
> ...


 
So it's been a couple months since your post...has BIOS updates improved upon this board?


----------

